# Converting broken aquarium to terrarium?



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Well many months ago my 50g tank cracked, large crack from top to bottom.
Definatley no filling it up again without some major costly repairs, o i was kind of pondering on another option.

Could one simply just apply silicone over the crack and recomission the tanks use as a terrarium? I mean obviously it would be nowhere near strong enough to hold water, but would it be strong enough to keep smaller turtles and lizards in?(talking 20-40cm range on lizards)


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, just fell the crack for any sharp parts after you silicone it... but it would be good for a retile tank or somthin...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Provided there's no sharp edges you'll be fine. A little silicone and you're good to go.

The majority of turtles would need water though... I would stay away from filling it up with any water, period.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what kinda animal have you got in mind dude?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

For keeping turtles i thought one might be able to create a pond within, putting down a small pond tarp in the substrate.
Speaking of which, can one mix lizards and turtles?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if its on the back/front you could try and build a diy background over it with something like that foam stuff then covering it with sand

you shouldnt really mix any species or reptiles (stick to same species tank)


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

turtles combined with a lizard not a good idea one of both things will die and am not 100% sure your tank will last with a turtle in it, they just need water and im not sure it will be able to hold the weight. stick to a lizard


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree. Just silicone the crack, then put some lizards or snakes in there. You have the right idea though, it still has use left. Just for something that doesn't need a bunch of water. You could probably still put something that needs a little water, just not alot, so it doesn't burst the side out.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> turtles combined with a lizard not a good idea one of both things will die and am not 100% sure your tank will last with a turtle in it, they just need water and im not sure it will be able to hold the weight. stick to a lizard


Why? surely there must be a reason as to why lizards and turtles wont work.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i think a 55 gallon is to small, maybe if it was twice the size and tall but a regular 55. im not sure wat kind of turtle your looking fat getting but im just assuming your average red-eared slider, map or painted just naming some common species. as babies you might be thinking wow look at all this room at the top of the tank that not being use cause you dont have to fill the tank up 80-90 % full but it does tank to long for the to require all that of the 55 gal tank for just themselves.

also im not sure about anyone else but within the last year and a half my reds got very aggressive while in the water, if i carefully grab them and take them out theyre ok but in the water the female imparticular will try to eat anything she can grab with her mouth and the male is almost just as bad so if any lizard were to fall into the water they would be a nice little snack for sure.

But i have seen it done a cohab in a 150 plus gallon tall tank with turtles and lizards but it had just baby turtles in the bottem quarter (which still was about 55 gal) and the top 100 gal had a custom made background and vines and branches. this was a pet store tho and the baby turtle were sold daily and just restocked so they did have to worry about the growing out of those conditions


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ah, thanks for clearing that up


----------

